# east bear side skirts r32



## rb26r32 (Sep 5, 2008)

does anyone have any better pics then this of the east bear r32 gtr side skirts?


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

One of the lads from Japan might be able to help but thats the only pic I have seen of them!

They are very nice


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

they aren't much bigger, but this may give you a better idea:


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

NOW THAT's A TASTY BURGER!!
Where can I get those side skirts!!


----------



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)

Matty32 how much can you get hold of these for?


----------



## malcolm300 (Oct 1, 2015)

Id be intrested in these if they can be got!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

JoshThePonce said:


> Matty32 how much can you get hold of these for?


Hi

il work out a price, for you.


----------

